# Kempff and Schumann?



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

I have been needing to get myself a box of good Schumann piano works, and I spotted a DG one of Wilhelm Kempff playing all the classics (Kreisleriana, Carnaval, Kinderszenen etc) but his Schumann has had mixed reviews: some think he doesn't give off the youthful energy needed, and some love his more reserved approach. 

What are your opinions either on Kempff's Schumann or any other good Schumann interpreters you know that have recorded some good discs I can hunt out :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Amongst modern recordings, I value Finghin Collins' 4 discs (2 double CD sets) on Claves which are wonderfully poetic. The recordings (though expensive) are exemplary. I am only sorry that Claves didn't use him for their entire survey of Schumann's solo piano music.

The Collins' discs feature:

Abegg-Variationen Op. 1
Intermezzi Op. 4
Allegro, Op.8
Fantasiestücke, Op.12
Études symphoniques Op. 13
Kinderszenen, Op.15
Arabeske, Op.18
Blumenstück, Op.19
Humoreske, Op.20
Nachtstucke Op. 23
Faschingsschwank aus Wien Op. 26
3 Romanzen, Op.28
Waldszenen, Op.82
Bunte Blatter, Op. 99 
Fantasiestücke, Op.111


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Not everyone likes Uchida in Schumann but check out Uchida's Schumann discs. They are unfussy, delicate recordings and quite beautiful.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Martha Argerich, Nelson Freire and (of course) Vladimir Samoylovych Horowitz.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

If you want a box set of Schumann's piano music, Kempff is an excellent choice. As for mixed reviews, all reviews I have read are highly positive.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Kempff (probably more so than I am of Schumann TBH). You might want to have a listen for yourself before committing to the purchase, but his Schumann (and Schubert, and Beethoven, and Liszt) really hits the spot for me. Incidentally his version of the Piano Concerto is also a gem of a performance.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I seriously wish the short-sighted pillocks who now own the rights to Claudio Arrau's wonderful Schumann survey once on Philips would pull their fingers out and get it all reissued.

They are rather good, I should add.....

Admittedly, so is Wilhelm Kempff!


----------



## Forss (May 12, 2017)

Perhaps a more prolific Schubert interpreter, but Brendel’s few recordings of Schumann are, as always, beautiful beyond words. (I am also a great admirer of Uchida’s Schumann.)


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

The pianist who comes immediately to mind for Schumann is Richter. Horowitz also features but only recorded a small part of the repertoire which is a pity. The next pianist for me is Fiorentino who has recorded the following:

Fantasie Op 17
Carnaval
Sonata Op 22
Arabeske
Kinderszenen
Symphonic Etudes
A Novelette
Some Romances

While it's not as extensive as the Kempff, it is all very good.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

This is quite an interesting video. I actually think I much prefer Kempff's mildly more emphatic approach. Horowitz tends to subtly tinkle away oversensitively when compared with Kempff. Too self-consciously poetic. Kempff's tempo seems steadier, too. Whether that's 'correct' or not, I don't know.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I think the main criticism of Kempff's Schumann was that it was recorded rather late in his career and he hadn't then the virtuosity needed for pieces like the Kreisleriana. Of course there are bags of great Schumann performances:

Horowitz
Richter
Argerich
Brendel
Lupu
Don't forget Rachmaninoff's Carnival!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I love Kempff's Schumann but, of course, it is not the only way with Schumann. I'd buy the set. Listen to it tens of times and then try someone very different.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

——-duplicate——-


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Robert Pickett said:


> I seriously wish the short-sighted pillocks who now own the rights to Claudio Arrau's wonderful Schumann survey once on Philips would pull their fingers out and get it all


Couldn't agree more. I love Claudio Arrau's Schumann, especially his performances of the eight Novelletten. What a shame that the Schumann collection he did for Philips is no longer in print, but it can be found used on occasion. I keep waiting for Decca, who now owns Philips, to rerelease this wonderful set. I consider Arrau one of the finest Schumann interpreters ever. His performances are never dry or sentimental and seem to have an extra dimension of depth and richness.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Kempff playing Schumann - it just doesn't get better than this . I know it's a tired old cliche , but Kempff truly was a poet of the piano . The piano is a percussion instrument, but you would;t guess this from his gorgeous, cushioned sound . He seems incapable of producing a harsh sound on a piano .


----------

